# Detailingworld™ Review - Ammo Reflex



## cossiecol

Firstly thanks to John and Larry for sending out Reflex to test. I have tried just about every item in the AMMO range with the exception of Reflex and two others so I was really looking forward to seeing how Reflex performed.

For those of you who don't know who AMMO are and what they do, this quote is taken directly from AMMO's website.

"The idea is simple. Cars are made to be driven. A driver's experience is heightened when he feels a connection with his car. I believe the hands-on ritual of preservation and protection profoundly links driver and car. AMMO's mission is to educate, inspire, and protect drivers."

*The Product: *










As this wasn't sent directly from Larry to myself I can't comment on the packaging, however that being said every order that I have placed with AMMO has arrived perfectly intact and well packed, also in good time given the distance it's travelling.

Reflex is a foundation coat, and as with the rest of the AMMO range it's designed to be layered if desired, meaning that you can add either extra layers of the same product or choose to add another product on top. For total protection you would ideally follow Reflex with Skin and Wax.

The protection time is stated (in the Reflex video) as up to a year, however Larry advised that he would top it up after six months.

*What Ammo Says?*
"You've heard me say it a million times; your paint is just like skin. It needs to breathe to be healthy. I've engineered REFLEX to be different. First, it's so easy to apply, no heat lamps or hours of buffing are needed. Second, it provides a new layer of protection, and goes under SKIN as the base AMMO layer. Finally, the shine. I can't get over this guys; it really has to be seen to be believed. So pick a beautiful day, grab some towels and wash buckets, and follow the directions HERE. No other DIY will make your car look as good."

*The Use:*
The vRS was given the usual two bucket wash and dry, when completely dry I added a few drop/dabs from the Reflex applicator to a foam pad and butterflied it to ensure an even spread.










As you can see there's no need to pour the product on to the applicator, only a few drops is all that is required.

Working in straight lines I started to apply the product, at first it felt quite grabby on the car, however as I went back over the area it was like wiping glass, it was super smooth and not at all grabby. I was shocked to see how far a little bit went on the car, and I suspect that I can/will get four coats from the 15ml bottle!









Being a white car it's not easy to see the product curing but it's on there.

I've seen in Larry's video that you can apply this to the whole car and then go back and buff it off, however I was wanting to see just how easy this is to actually work with, so decided to apply a thick layer to a small test spot and see what happens. After I had applied Reflex to half the car I went back and started to remove the product expecting to have to really buff the car. To my surprise (and enjoyment) I found that minimal pressure was needed to remove Reflex including my test spot.










In total I spent less than 20 minutes to apply and remove Reflex and I was in no rush, I expect that next time I apply Reflex it will be complete in 15 minutes. To put that into perspective I spend longer cleaning my wheels or waxing the car then it takes to apply Reflex.

After the single coat was complete it was time for some pictures, a drive then another picture  (the pictures were all taken on the phone with the light starting to fade a bit, also bear in mind that this is my daily driver and has solid i.e. non-metallic paint).




























First thing in the morning:









After a "drive":









Added to the collection:









*Price:*
Reflex is available directly from AmmoNYC Priced at $65 (approximately £50, excluding shipping and import tax) making it good value for money if it's included with other items.

*Would I use this again?*
Absolutely, given the speed, ease of application and the performance it's a no-brainer for me.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
I've actually spent a few *days* thinking about how to sum this product up, if I should write paragraph after paragraph or keep it short and to the point. In the end I'll simply say that in my *personal* opinion this could very well be the new standard in coatings.....it's simply that good!!

*Anything I would change?:*
There's nothing that I would change that could be changed i.e. import tax is something we all have to pay when receiving goods from the USA and therefore is not something within our control.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Goodylax

Nice review


----------

